# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  ΨΥΧΟΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ

## Χάιντι

......απότελέσματα του άγχους και της κακής στάσης του σώματος είναι:


αυχενικά σύνδρομα

ευθειασμός αυχένα

σχολίωση

λόρδωση

προβλήματα με την μέση

κ.α

πιστεύετε ότι διορθώνονται ή παραμένεις με αυτά για μια ζωή?

http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.article&amp;id=183824

----------


## Χάιντι

http://www.spinalcenter.gr/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp; id=52:a-&amp;catid=34:a&amp;Itemid=78
http://physio.gr/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=242&amp;FORUM_ID=1&amp;CAT_ID=1 &amp;Forum_Title=%C3%E5%ED%E9%EA%DC+%C8%DD%EC%E1%F 4%E1&amp;Topic_Title=%27%D4%CF+%D0%C1%C9%D7%CD%C9% C4%C9+%D4%CF%D5+%D0%CF%CD%CF%D5%27%2C+%CC%C5%D1%CF %D3+2o

http://www.animus.com.gr/ypiresies/fysikotherapeia/

----------


## Lou!

εχεις καποιο η εγκυκλοπαιδικα αναφερεσαι?

----------


## Χάιντι

γιατί έχει σημασία αν έχω κάτι ή δεν έχω ?
΄
ψάχνομαι εγώ γενικώς

μπορεί να έχω μπορεί να μην έχω

----------


## Lou!

ε, δεν εχει σημασια?

αυτο μου θυμιζει μια φορα παλια που ειχα παει στην ψυχολογο, της λεω \"α, εγω δεν παω σε γιατρους κ δεν κανω εξετασεις, γιατι αμα βγει οτι εχω καρκινο?\"

κ μου λεει αυτη, \"κατσε να το παθεις πρωτα κ μετα σκας!\"

----------


## Χάιντι

εσύ γιατί ρωτάς ξέρεις τπτ από μυοσκελετικές παθήσεις έχω διαφορους πόνους στο σώμα τον τελευταίο καιρό

----------


## Lou!

οχι δεν ξερω! αντι να ψαχνεις απο εδω κ απο κει, δεν πας σε κανεναν ορθοπεδικο? ισως να ξερει καλυτερα!

----------


## 3wtiko

καλημέρα τζανετ!!

εφόσον ρωτάς γενικά, 

γενικές θα ναι και οι απαντήσεις έως και αόριστες.

εγώ μπήκα σαυτό το φόρουμ ,

γιατί είδα οτι ήταν ειδικό για το θέμα μου εκείνον τον καιρό,

παρέμεινα γιατί είδα οτι ακόμα είναι ειδικό για τα διάφορα που αντιμετωπίζω 

κάθε μέρα.

θα ρθω στο θέμα σου όμως τώρα και θα την λάβω ως προβληματισμό σου.

καταρχήν ιδεολογικά πιστεύω οτι το σώμα συνδέεται αμφίδρομα με την ψυχή,

και κάτω απο αυτή την ιδέα προσανατολίζομαι και για μεθόδους που μπορούν να βοηθήσουν 

να έχω καλή σωματική και ψυχική υγεία.

για της παθήσεις που αναφέρεις , αν έχουν διεγνωσθει με εξιδεικευμένες εξετάσεις ,

ο γιατρός θα σου συστήσει τι πρέπει να ακολουθήσεις,

γιατι αλλα πρεπει να κάνεις σε οξεία φάση και άλλα για συντήρηση και αποκατάσταση.

βοηθάει να αποφύγεις παρατράγουδα να εμπιστευθείς κάποιον ειδικευμένο.
(ορθοπεδικό, φυσίατρο, γυμναστή, διατροφολόγο, βελονιστή, ρεφλεξιολογο, κλπ)

εμένα με βοηθάει η τεχνική του γιογκα 

και το κολύμπι , και κρατάω αυτά γιατι μου είναι και ευχάριστα.

ααα και για την οξεία φάση ο χειρουργός μου και η φυσιοθεραπευτριά μου!

καλή σου μέρα!!

----------


## John11

> _Originally posted by janet_
> αυχενικά σύνδρομα
> ευθειασμός αυχένα
> σχολίωση
> λόρδωση
> προβλήματα με την μέση
> κ.α


Λόρδωση και σκολιώση ταυτόχρονα δεν γίνεται νομίζω.
Πάντως όταν ακούω για τα παραπάνω, και ειδικά για \"αυχενικό σύνδρομο\" και \"προβλήματα με τη μέση\", είμαι 99% σίγουρος ότι προέρχονται από στρες. Το κατάλαβα κάποια στιγμή στη ζωή μου όταν μια μέρα είδα ότι ένα πρόβλημα μέσης οφειλόταν στην ένταση (*). Τώρα γνωρίζω ακριβώς τους μυες που κουράζονται και πονούν και που δημιουργούν το πρόβλημα. Όποιον ακούσω να λέει για τη μέση του, του δείχνω το σημείο στο οποίο πονάει και πάντα το πετυχαίνω. Στην ουσία είναι 3 σημεία, κάτω στη μέση, ψηλά στην πλάτη, και στον αυχένα.

Επίσης καταλαβαίνω το ψάξιμο. Γιατί όταν είχα τα πρώτα δυνατά συμπτώματα άγχους, αρχικά έψαξα καρδιά, μετά πρόβλημα μέσης, κάποια στιγμή ασχολήθηκα με το να ψάχνω τα αμαλγάματα των δοντιών (κάποιοι αναφέρουν ότι το σύνδρομο χρόνιας κόπωσης -chronic fatigue syndrome CFS- οφείλεται σε αυτά, κλπ). http://health.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngArticleID=44824
Tώρα που κατάλαβα και βλέπω καθαρότερα, καταλαβαίνω γιατί γεννιούνται αυτά τα προβλήματα.
Διάβασε το βιβλίο του εαυτού σου και θα μάθεις πολλά.

Με αφορμή αυτό που έγραψες, θέλω να πω ότι ειλικρινά δεν καταλαβαίνω τον περισσότερο κόσμο που αναρρωτιέται για τα συμπτώματα. Και ειλικρινά ακόμα περισσότερο δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί, -ενώ αν δει κανείς αληθινά- θα διαπιστώσει ότι χρειάζεται κάποια πράγματα στη ζωή του, που χωρίς αυτά όλο προβλήματα πάλι θα είναι. Και αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι γιατί ο περισσότερος κόσμος αντί να κάνει αυτά που χρειάζεται κάνει τα άχρηστα;

(*)Οδηγούσα, και κάποια στιγμή θύμωσα βρίζοντας και φωνάζοντας. Ενώ έβριζα με έπιασε απότομα πόνος στη μέση. Σταμάτησα στην άκρη, ηρέμησα 5 λεπτά και ο πόνος έφυγε. Αυτή τη μέρα κατάλαβα όλα τα προηγούμενα προβλήματα με τη μέση.

Επίσης πριν αρκετό καιρό είδα κάποιον που είχε τόσο πρόβλημα με τη μέση που περπατούσε με δυσκολία και γέρνοντας στο ένα πλευρό. Πραγματικά, του είχαν τύχει αυτό τον καιρό εξαιρετικά δύσκολες καταστάσεις. Αν έπιανες τη μέση του, θα διαπίστωνες ότι από τη μια πλευρά ο μυς ήταν σκληρός ενώ από την άλλη όχι. Κάτι σαν μόνιμο \"κράμπα\" μου θύμισε.
Και επίσης ενώ κοιμάμαι συχνά (2-3 φορές τη βδομάδα) έχω κράμπα στις γάμπες. Από αυτό καταλαβαίνω πόσο σφιγμένοι είναι κάποιοι μυες.
.

----------


## elpi68

Ξεκινα να κανεις Pilates..

----------


## Χάιντι

με πολύ γυμναστική φεύγουν όλα αυτά ή πρώτα πρέπει να κάνεις φυσιοθεραπεία;

----------


## Χάιντι

Αρθρο της Εβδομάδας 11/3/2002 11:30 
Προστατεύοντας την πλάτη σας 


Επιμέλεια: Έφη Δελμούζου 
Βελτιώνοντας τη στάση του σώματος

O τρόπος που στέκεστε και κάθεστε είναι σημαντικός, αφού μπορεί να επηρεάσει σε μεγάλο βαθμό την ικανότητά σας να αντιμετωπίζετε τον πόνο στην πλάτη. Αν προσέξετε, θα περιορίσετε στο ελάχιστο πολλές από τις πιέσεις στη σπονδυλική σας στήλη. Όταν έχετε κακή στάση σώματος στην όρθια θέση, οι σύνδεσμοι της σπονδυλικής στήλης διατείνονται και προκαλούνται πόνος και δυσκαμψία στην πλάτη. 

Oι συμβουλές που ακολουθούν, θα σας βοηθήσουν να βελτιώσετε τη στάση σας. 
Να στέκεστε με την πλάτη ίσια και το κεφάλι να κοιτάζει προς τα εμπρός, δίχως να σκύβετε. 
Όταν δουλεύετε σε πάγκο εργασίας, φροντίστε να είναι αρκετά ψηλός, ώστε να στέκεστε άνετα και, το πιο σημαντικό, με ίσια την πλάτη. 
Το γραφείο χρειάζεται να είναι αρκετά ψηλό και να υπάρχει χώρος για τα πόδια σας, προκειμένου να κάθεστε κοντά, με ίσια την πλάτη, και να εργάζεστε άνετα. Είναι απαραίτητο, επίσης, να υπάρχει αρκετός χώρος κάτω από την επιφάνεια εργασίας, ώστε να τη φτάνετε δίχως να σκύβετε και να κινείτε ελεύθερα τα πόδια σας. 
Η πολύωρη ακινησία σε μια θέση αποτελεί σημαντική αιτία πόνου και δυσκαμψίας. 
Η καρέκλα του γραφείου πρέπει να έχει στήριγμα στη μέση.

Εξετάζοντας τα παπούτσια 

Oι γυναίκες που αναπτύσσουν πόνο στην πλάτη δεν πρέπει να φορούν ψηλά τακούνια. Και αυτό, διότι τα τακούνια ωθούν το κατώτερο τμήμα του σώματος προς τα εμπρός και εκείνες αναγκάζονται να κάμπτουν το ανώτερο τμήμα προς τα πίσω για να ισορροπήσουν, ασκώντας έτσι πίεση στην πλάτη τους. 
Είναι καλύτερο να επιλέγετε ίσια παπούτσια χωρίς σκληρές, δερμάτινες σόλες, γιατί οι σκληρές σόλες μεταδίδουν τους κραδασμούς που αναπτύσσονται καθώς οι φτέρνες χτυπούν το έδαφος έως ψηλά στο σκελετό και συχνά επιδεινώνουν τα προβλήματα στην πλάτη. Oι σόλες και τα τακούνια με επένδυση από μαλακό υλικό, καθώς και οι \"πάτοι\" που απορροφούν τους κραδασμούς, ενδέχεται να περιορίσουν το πρόβλημα αυτό και συχνά διευκολύνουν τη βάδιση. Μία από τις καλύτερες επιλογές είναι τα αθλητικά παπούτσια, τα οποία είναι άνετα και μειώνουν στο ελάχιστο τους κραδασμούς.

Πώς να σηκώνετε αντικείμενα από το έδαφος 

Η ανύψωση αντικειμένων με λάθος τρόπο αποτελεί την αιτία πολλών προβλημάτων στην πλάτη. Ακολουθήστε τις οδηγίες που παρατίθενται στη συνέχεια, για να μειώσετε στο ελάχιστο τον κίνδυνο καταπόνησης των συνδέσμων της πλάτης, που προκαλεί οξύ πόνο.
Για να σηκώσετε σωστά ένα αντικείμενο, ανοίξτε λίγο τα πόδια σας (να σχηματίζουν οξεία γωνία), φροντίζοντας να \"βλέπουν\" τα δάχτυλά σας προς την κατεύθυνση που θα μετακινήσετε το αντικείμενο. Με αυτό τον τρόπο έχετε μια σταθερή θέση και δεν θα στρέψετε την πλάτη σας στη διαδικασία ανύψωσης και μετακίνησης. 
Κάντε βαθύ κάθισμα, λυγίζοντας τα ισχία και τα γόνατά σας και διατηρώντας την πλάτη σας ίσια. Oλόκληρη η σπονδυλική σας στήλη πρέπει να έχει κλίση προς τα εμπρός, δίχως όμως να λυγίζει. Σε αυτήν τη θέση, τα γόνατά σας χρειάζεται να απέχουν μεταξύ τους και το αντικείμενο να βρίσκεται ανάμεσά τους και κοντά στο σώμα σας. Πιάστε γερά το αντικείμενο και με τα δύο χέρια και σηκώστε το ρίχνοντας το βάρος στους μυς των ποδιών σας. 
Όταν σηκωθείτε όρθιοι, κρατήστε το αντικείμενο κοντά στο σώμα σας, χωρίς να κάμψετε ή να στρέψετε την πλάτη σας. Όταν το μεταφέρετε εκεί που θέλετε, ακουμπήστε το κάτω ακολουθώντας αντίστροφα τη διαδικασία που ήδη περιγράψαμε. Η όλη μέθοδος είναι γνωστή ως κινητική μέθοδος ανύψωσης. Πολλές βιομηχανίες εκπαιδεύουν τους εργαζομένους τους για να χρησιμοποιούν αυτόματα την τεχνική αυτή, αλλά ουσιαστικά είναι η μέθοδος που όλοι πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούν. 

Oδηγώντας άνετα 

O πόνος στην πλάτη εμφανίζεται συχνά σε όσους οδηγούν πολλές ώρες. Όποιος οδηγός είναι επιρρεπής στην ανάπτυξη πόνου στην πλάτη, θα αντιμετωπίσει συγκεκριμένα προβλήματα. Τα τελευταία χρόνια, οι κατασκευαστές αυτοκινήτων δίνουν μεγάλη σημασία στο σχεδιασμό των καθισμάτων των αυτοκινήτων και της θέσης του οδηγού, προκειμένου να περιορίσουν στο ελάχιστο τον πόνο. Εντούτοις, εξακολουθούν να υπάρχουν κακοσχεδιασμένα καθίσματα, που κρατούν την πλάτη σε κυρτή θέση. Η πολύωρη παραμονή σε αυτήν τη θέση είναι πιθανό να προκαλέσει βασανιστικό πόνο στην πλάτη. Τα καλύτερα καθίσματα αυτοκινήτων έχουν ένα ενσωματωμένο, προσαρμοζόμενο στήριγμα της μέσης, ενώ το ύψος και οι γωνίες του καθίσματος και της \"πλάτης\" του μπορούν να αλλάξουν, ώστε να προσαρμοστούν σε κάθε οδηγό ξεχωριστά. Τα πεντάλ πρέπει να βρίσκονται στην ίδια ευθεία με τους άκρους πόδες και να μη σχηματίζουν γωνία, διότι κάτι τέτοιο προξενεί συνεχή συστροφή της σπονδυλικής στήλης. Oι καθρέφτες θα σας βοηθήσουν να αποφύγετε τις περιστροφές, ενώ το υδραυλικό τιμόνι θα ελαττώσει την πίεση στη σπονδυλική σας στήλη όταν κάνετε μανούβρες με μικρές ταχύτητες. 

Ο σωστός τρόπος καθίσματος 

Πολλές καρέκλες είναι κακοσχεδιασμένες. Oι χειρότερες είναι συχνά οι χαμηλές αλλά και οι βαθιές πολυθρόνες, που μοιάζουν ελκυστικά μαλακές, αλλά κρατούν την πλάτη σε κεκαμμένη θέση, προκαλώντας έντονο πόνο και δυσκαμψία. Το να κάθεστε σε σκαμνί με την πλάτη σας σκυμμένη προς τα εμπρός συχνά επιδεινώνει τον πόνο και τη δυσκαμψία, γι\' αυτό καλό είναι να αποφεύγετε αυτήν τη στάση. Θα είστε πιο άνετα σε μια καρέκλα με ίσια \"πλάτη\" που στηρίζει τη μέση σας, διατηρώντας τη φυσιολογική, ελαφρώς προς τα μέσα καμπύλη της οσφυϊκής μοίρας της σπονδυλικής στήλης. Αν είναι αναγκαίο, δημιουργήστε ένα στήριγμα για τη μέση σας, χρησιμοποιώντας ένα μικρό μαξιλάρι ή μια πετσέτα τυλιγμένη σε κύλινδρο. 

Παρακολουθώντας τις κινήσεις 

Oι κάμψεις και οι περιστροφές, σε συνδυασμό με τη μεταφορά ενός μεγάλου φορτίου, έχουν τις περισσότερες πιθανότητες να καταπονήσουν τη σπονδυλική στήλη και να δημιουργήσουν προβλήματα στην πλάτη. Η αποφυγή τέτοιου είδους πιέσεων είναι σημαντική για όλους, αλλά κυρίως για όποιον ήδη αντιμετωπίζει προβλήματα με την πλάτη του. 

O σωστός τρόπος ανύψωσης 

Πολλά προβλήματα αναπτύσσονται όταν σηκώνουμε διάφορα αντικείμενα. Αυτό συμβαίνει συχνά όταν η μεταφορά των φορτίων συνδυάζεται με κάμψη προς τα εμπρός και στροφή της σπονδυλικής στήλης. Υπάρχουν μερικές απλές, πρακτικές οδηγίες, που συμβάλλουν στην προστασία της πλάτης και μειώνουν τον κίνδυνο ανάπτυξης προβλημάτων στην πλάτη. 
Είναι το αντικείμενο πολύ βαρύ; 
Η πρώτη προτεραιότητα, όταν σηκώνετε κάτι, είναι να αποφασίσετε αν είναι πολύ βαρύ ή ογκώδες για να μετακινηθεί. Δεν υπάρχουν κανόνες για το μέγιστο βάρος που μπορεί κάποιος να σηκώσει με ασφάλεια. Πολλά εξαρτώνται από τις συνθήκες, τη θέση που απαιτείται, το μέγεθος, το σχήμα και το βάρος του αντικειμένου, καθώς και από τη δική σας σωματική δύναμη και υγεία. 
Η πίεση στη σπονδυλική στήλη είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερη όταν κρατάτε το αντικείμενο ευθεία μπροστά σας με ίσια τα χέρια, αντί να το έχετε φέρει κοντά στον κορμό σας. Oι πάσχοντες από προβλήματα στην πλάτη μπορούν να μεταφέρουν μικρότερο βάρος από ό,τι ένας υγιής ενήλικος. Γενικά, οι άνδρες μεταφέρουν μεγαλύτερα φορτία από τις γυναίκες και τους νέους ανθρώπους. Φροντίστε να πιάσετε γερά το αντικείμενο με τις παλάμες, τις ρίζες των δακτύλων και τους αντίχειρές σας, αντί να το πιάσετε μόνο με τα δάχτυλα. Τα βαριά αντικείμενα δεν πρέπει να ανυψώνονται πάνω από το επίπεδο των ώμων, διότι αυτό καταπονεί πάρα πολύ τη σπονδυλική στήλη.

Η σωστή θέση ύπνου 

Πολλοί άνθρωποι αναπτύσσουν πόνο στην πλάτη εξαιτίας του κρεβατιού τους. Αυτό συχνά οφείλεται στην κακή ποιότητα του στρώματος και του υποστρώματος, που λυγίζουν κάτω από το βάρος του σώματός τους. Oι περισσότεροι από εμάς κοιμόμαστε στο πλάι, και έτσι το κοίλωμα του κρεβατιού μπορεί να προκαλέσει κάμψη προς τα πλάγια της πλάτης και να οδηγήσει σε έντονο πόνο και δυσκαμψία. Για να αποτρέψετε σε μεγάλο βαθμό αυτό το πρόβλημα φροντίστε να κοιμάστε σε κρεβάτι που δεν λυγίζει τόσο εύκολα. Το ιδεώδες κρεβάτι είναι αυτό που έχει σταθερό στρώμα με γερά ελατήρια και βάση, η οποία δεν πρέπει κατ\' ανάγκη να είναι σκληρή. Στην πραγματικότητα, θα ήταν λάθος να αγοράσετε ένα πολύ σκληρό κρεβάτι πιστεύοντας ότι θα ωφελήσετε την πλάτη σας -ενδέχεται να είναι τόσο άβολο, ώστε να μην κοιμάστε καλά. Όταν διαλέγετε ένα κρεβάτι, να ξαπλώνετε λίγη ώρα πάνω του, για να βεβαιωθείτε ότι είναι μεν σκληρό και ταυτόχρονα άνετο. Δυστυχώς, ένα κρεβάτι με αυτές τις προδιαγραφές μπορεί να είναι ακριβό. Μια εναλλακτική λύση, σχεδόν εξίσου αποτελεσματική, είναι να τοποθετήσετε μια σκληρή σανίδα πάνω στη βάση του κρεβατιού σας και κάτω από το στρώμα. Η σανίδα πρέπει να καλύπτει όλο το μήκος του κρεβατιού και να είναι αρκετά χοντρή, ώστε να μη λυγίζει κάτω από το βάρος του σώματός σας. Μια σανίδα με πάχος δύο εκατοστών του μέτρου μάλλον είναι ό,τι χρειάζεστε. 
Χρησιμοποιώντας ένα μόνο μαξιλάρι 
Πρέπει να ξαπλώνετε με το σώμα σας όσο το δυνατόν πιο ίσιο, για να μην κάμπτονται ούτε η πλάτη ούτε ο αυχένας σας ενώ κοιμάστε. Τα πολλά μαξιλάρια κάνουν τον αυχένα να στρέφεται στο πλάι και η περιστροφή αυτή \"μεταδίδεται\" προς το κάτω τμήμα της σπονδυλικής στήλης. Συνήθως, είναι καλύτερο να χρησιμοποιείτε ένα μόνο μαξιλάρι, προκειμένου το κεφάλι και ο αυχένας σας να βρίσκονται στην ίδια νοητή ευθεία με το υπόλοιπο σώμα, όταν είστε ξαπλωμένοι στο πλάι. 

Διατήρηση της φυσικής κατάστασης 

Αν έχετε περιττά κιλά, ασκείτε πρόσθετη πίεση στην πλάτη σας και ενδέχεται να έχετε κακή στάση του σώματος. Η απώλεια βάρους είναι σημαντική όχι μόνο για την πλάτη σας, αλλά γενικότερα για την υγεία σας. 
Η τακτική άσκηση παίζει σημαντικό ρόλο στην πρόληψη και τη θεραπεία, αν είστε επιρρεπείς στην ανάπτυξη προβλημάτων στην πλάτη. Πιστεύουμε ότι η άσκηση συμβάλλει στην πρόληψη του πόνου στην πλάτη, αυξάνοντας την ικανότητα του κορμού να αντιμετωπίζει τις πιέσεις που του ασκούνται. Υπάρχουν πολλά, διαφορετικά είδη άσκησης, τα οποία είναι κατάλληλα για την ενίσχυση της πλάτης, όπως, π.χ., η αεροβική, η προπόνηση με βάρη και οι απλές διατάσεις και κάμψεις. Το να διατηρείτε τη φυσική σας κατάσταση και να ενισχύετε τους μυς της σπονδυλικής στήλης είναι το πιο σημαντικό. 
Δυστυχώς, μερικές ασκήσεις επιδεινώνουν τον πόνο στην πλάτη. Αν αντιμετωπίζετε προβλήματα με την πλάτη σας, χρειάζεται να εκτελείτε τις ασκήσεις που έχουν σχεδιαστεί για να ενισχύουν τους ραχιαίους και τους κοιλιακούς μυς και όχι όσες απαιτούν εκτεταμένες κινήσεις της πλάτης. 
health.in.gr 

http://health.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngArticleID=37485

----------


## Χάιντι

Επιδημιολογία 23/2/2001 17:47 
Οσφυαλγία: Πρόβλημα για το 80% του πληθυσμού 

H οσφυαλγία επιδεινώνεται από τη λάθος στάση του σώματος 

Θεσσαλονίκη: Το 80% του πληθυσμού έχει ταλαιπωρηθεί από οσφυαλγία τουλάχιστον μία φορά στη ζωή του, ενώ, όσο πιο ανεπτυγμένη είναι μία χώρα, τόσο συχνότερα οδηγούνται οι ασθενείς στο γιατρό για αυτή την ενόχληση, όπως επισήμανε ο ρευματολόγος αρχίατρος του 424 ΓΣΝΕ Χαράλαμπος Μπερμπερίδης, με αφορμή τη 2η Ρευματολογική Ημερίδα του 424 ΓΣΝΕ, με θέμα \"Το πρόβλημα της οσφυαλγίας στην κλινική πράξη\".
\"Η οσφυαλγία είναι η πιο συχνή αιτία περιορισμού των δραστηριοτήτων του ανθρώπου, και ιδιαίτερα στην παραγωγική ηλικία. Η ακριβής διάγνωση των αιτίων της είναι πάρα πολύ επίπονη διαδικασία. Απαιτεί εξειδίκευση και έρευνα. Ο έλεγχος για τη διάγνωση των αιτίων γίνεται με τις αιματολογικές εξετάσεις, την απλή ακτινογραφία, την αξονική και μαγνητική τομογραφία, το σπινθηρογράφημα οστών κ.ά. Η θεραπεία γίνεται ανάλογα με την αιτία που προκάλεσε την ενόχληση και περιλαμβάνει φυσικοθεραπείες, φάρμακα και χειρουργικές επεμβάσεις\" εξηγεί ο κ. Μπερμπερίδης. 

Η οσφυαλγία μπορεί να προέρχεται από τραυματισμό ή βλάβη όλων των στοιχείων της οσφύος, δηλαδή το μεσοσπονδύλιο δίσκο, τους συνδέσμους, τους μυς, τα νεύρα και τις αρθρικές αποφύσεις. 

Εκδηλώνεται από κακώσεις (όπως κήλη μεσοσπονδύλιου δίσκου, δισκίτιδα, σπονδυλόλυση, σπονδυλολίσθηση, κάταγμα, συνδεσμική και μυϊκή κάκωση, αθλητικές κακώσεις), μεταβολικά νοσήματα (όπως οστεοπόρωση ή νόσο Paget), εκφύλιση (όπως εκφυλιστική σπονδυλαρθροπάθεια και στένωση μεσοσπονδύλιου δίσκου), φλεγμονώδη νοσήματα (όπως ρευματοειδή αρθρίτιδα και αγκυλοποιητική σπονδυλαρθρίτιδα), μικροβιακές καταστάσεις (όπως μικροβιακή σπονδυλίτιδα/δισκίτιδα και φυματίωση), καλοήθεις ή κακοήθεις όγκους και, τέλος, ειδικές καταστάσεις, όπως είναι η εγκυμοσύνη ή οι ψυχικές διαταραχές.

Πηγή: ΜΠΕ 

http://health.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngArticleID=31174

----------


## Χάιντι

Επιστημονικές εξελίξεις 12/2/2002 8:17 
Νέα θεραπευτική μέθοδος της οσφυαλγίας 



Λονδίνο: Ανακούφιση από την οσφυαλγία υπόσχεται μια νέα τεχνική που φέρει την ονομασία \"ηλεκτροθεραπεία μεσοσπονδύλιων δίσκων\" (\"IDET\"). Οι επιστήμονες τονίζουν ότι η νέα μέθοδος έχει μεγάλες προοπτικές, ωστόσο επισημαίνουν πως δεν είναι κατάλληλη για όλους τους ασθενείς που υποφέρουν από δυνατούς πόνους χαμηλά στη μέση.
Όπως μεταδίδει το BBC, η τεχνική περιλαμβάνει τον μερικό καυτηριασμό των νευρικών απολήξεων, καθιστώντας τα λιγότερο ευαίσθητα. Αναπτύχθηκε στις Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες και μέχρι στιγμής εφαρμόζεται σε έξι ιατρικά κέντρα στη Βρετανία.

\"Η ηλεκτροθεραπεία μεσοσπονδύλιων δίσκων είναι κατάλληλη για άτομα που αρχίζουν να νιώθουν δυνατούς πόνους αφού περάσουν δέκα με δεκαπέντε λεπτά από την στιγμή που κάθονται σε καρέκλα.Επιπλέον, θα πρέπει πρώτα να έχουν υποβληθεί σε φυσιοθεραπεία\"υπογραμμίζε ι ο χειρουργός Δρ Μπρίαν Φρίμαν από το Queen\'s Medical Centre στο Νότιγχαμ.

Ο μέσος όρος ηλικίας των ατόμων που στρέφεται στην IDET είναι συνήθως τα 45 έτη και πρόκειται κυρίως για ανθρώπους που έχουν δοκιμάσει ανεπιτυχώς όλες τις συμβατικές θεραπείες.

Σύμφωνα με τον Δρ Φρίμαν, η IDET έχει αποδειχθεί αποτελεσματική για το 30% των ασθενών του, ενώ αποτελεί λιγότερο επώδυνη και δαπανηρή λύση από τη συμβατική θεραπεία της σπονδυλοδεσίας.

http://health.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngArticleID=36873

----------


## Χάιντι

Οσφυαλγία
Γιώργος Σάφος
Ορθοπεδικός ιατρός


1. Είναι ασθένεια η οσφυαλγία; 
Η οσφυαλγία ή πόνος της μέσης ή λουμπάγκο, όπως ονομάζεται από πολλούς, δεν είναι μια ξεχωριστή νοσολογική οντότητα, μια ορθοπεδική ασθένεια, όπως έχουμε ίσως συνηθίσει να τη σκεφτόμαστε. Αποτελεί το σύμπτωμα ή την κλινική εικόνα ασθενειών τελείως διαφορετικών μεταξύ τους.

2. Είναι μια επώδυνη κατάσταση, \"προνόμιο\" του ανθρώπινου είδους;
Σχεδόν αποκλειστικά. Η οσφυαλγία από μηχανικής πλευράς αποτελεί μια αναπόφευκτη \"παρενέργεια\" της εξέλιξής μας σε δίποδα, καθώς η όρθια στάση έχει μεγάλες εμβιομηχανικές απαιτήσεις από το μυοσκελετικό σύστημα. 

3. Είναι η οσφυαλγία συνηθισμένη ή σπάνια κατάσταση; 
Σύμφωνα με πρόσφατη ευρωπαϊκή έρευνα, το 30% των εργαζομένων παραπονιέται για πόνους στη μέση. Αντίστοιχες έρευνες στις ΗΠΑ έχουν δείξει ότι το 70% του γενικού πληθυσμού θα έχει έστω και μια κρίση οσφυαλγίας στη διάρκεια της ζωής του. 

4. Κοστίζει στην κοινωνία η οσφυαλγία; 
Πολύ. Οι έρευνες στις ΗΠΑ έχουν δείξει ότι το κόστος από την απώλεια εργατοωρών, της φαρμακευτικής αγωγής, της φυσιοθεραπείας και της νοσηλείας, όταν είναι απαραίτητη, φτάνει τα 24 δισ. δολάρια ετησίως. Κάθε χρόνο το 14% των Αμερικανών χάνει έστω και μια ημέρα εργασίας λόγω οσφυαλγίας, και το 2% παίρνει κάποιου είδους ασφαλιστική αποζημίωση για τον ίδιο λόγο. 

5. Από πού προέρχεται ο πόνος στην περιοχή της μέσης;
Α. Aπό τα οστά: από τους πέντε οσφυϊκούς σπονδύλους, τα οστά της λεκάνης και των ισχίων. 
Β. Aπό τα νευρικά στοιχεία: το νωτιαίο μυελό, τα περιβλήματά του (μήνιγγες) και τις νευρικές ρίζες. 
Γ. Aπό τα υπόλοιπα μαλακά μόρια: τους μυς, τους συνδέσμους και τους αρθρικούς θυλάκους. 
Δ. Από τα σπλάγχνα: τους νεφρούς, το πάγκρεας, τη χοληδόχο κύστη, το στομάχι, το έντερο. Έτσι, πολλές νοσολογικές οντότητες που σχετίζονται με όλα αυτά τα ανατομικά στοιχεία μπορεί να εμφανιστούν, με πρώτο ή κύριο σύμπτωμα την οσφυαλγία. 

6. Πρέπει στην οξεία οσφυαλγία να ζητάμε ιατρική βοήθεια; 
Απολύτως ναι. Η οσφυαλγία είναι συνήθως το αποτέλεσμα απλών, μηχανικών παραγόντων που προκαλούν μυοσκελετική τάση και κατ\' ακολουθία μυϊκό σπασμό. Στους πιο ηλικιωμένους μπορεί να αποτελεί συνέπεια οστεοαρθρίτιδας της σπονδυλικής στήλης και σχηματισμού οστεοφύτων. Υπάρχει όμως και ένας μικρός αριθμός σοβαρών, απειλητικών για τη ζωή καταστάσεων που χρειάζονται ταχεία διάγνωση και άμεση αντιμετώπιση. 

7. Είναι πολλές οι παθήσεις εκείνες που μπορεί να περιλαμβάνουν την οσφυαλγία ως σύμπτωμα ή κλινική εικόνα; 
Πάρα πολλές. Στη διαφορική διάγνωση της οσφυαλγίας ο γιατρός περιλαμβάνει: 
την κήλη μεσοσπονδύλιου δίσκου, οξεία ή χρόνια 
τη στένωση του σπονδυλικού σωλήνα 
σπονδυλόλυση ή σπονδυλολίσθηση 
όγκους, πρωτοπαθείς (καλοήθεις ή κακοήθεις) ή μεταστατικούς
φλεγμονές (δισκίτις, απόστημα, φυματίωση, βρουκέλλωση, αραχνοειδίτις, έρπης ζωστήρας) 
αρθρίτιδες (ρευματοειδής, ψωριασική, αγκυλοποιητική, εκφυλιστική) 
τραυματισμοί (κατάγματα, επισκληρίδιο αιμάτωμα, κακώσεις συνδέσμων) 
παθήσεις του ουροποιογεννητικού (νεφρολιθίαση, προστάτης, ινομύωμα, δυσμηνόρροια) 
παθήσεις του πεπτικού (παγκρεατίτιδα, χολοκυστίτιδα, οπισθοτυφλική σκωληκοειδίτιδα) 
μεταβολικά νοσήματα (ν. Paget, υπερπαραθυρεοειδισμός, οστεοπόρωση) 
παθήσεις του κυκλοφορικού (ανεύρυσμα αορτής, αποφρακτική αρτηριοπάθεια) 
πόνος στατικολειτουργικής αιτιολογίας λόγω ανισοσκελίας, συγγενούς εξαρθρήματος ισχίου, εγκυμοσύνης, παχυσαρκίας, νευρολογικής πάθησης (π.χ., πολυομυελίτιδα), σκολίωσης 

8. Πώς θα βοηθηθεί ο γιατρός στην τελική του διάγνωση; 
Συνεργαζόμενος ο ασθενής με το γιατρό του και δίνοντάς του ένα λεπτομερές ιστορικό του πόνου, τον βοηθά ουσιαστικά να προσεγγίσει τη διάγνωση. Για να βεβαιωθεί, θα χρειαστούν μια καλή κλινική εξέταση και πιθανόν παρακλινικός έλεγχος (εξετάσεις αίματος, ακτινογραφίες κ.λπ.). Το ξεκίνημα του πόνου, η διάρκειά του, οι χαρακτήρες του (συνεχής, περισταλτικός, οξύς, χρόνιος, νυχτερινός, αν εκλύεται με την κίνηση, πώς υφίεται, πού αντανακλά κ.λπ.), τα συνοδά συμπτώματα (έμετος, πυρετός, μουδιάσματα, συχνουρία, μυϊκή έκπτωση, απώλεια ή αύξηση βάρους) αποτελούν πολύ σημαντικά χαρακτηριστικά. Σημαντικές πληροφορίες επίσης είναι η ύπαρξη άλλων γνωστών παθήσεων που ενδεχομένως έχει ο ασθενής, όπως νεοπλασία, πεπτικό έλκος, αρτηριοπάθεια, χρόνια νεφρική ανεπάρκεια, ρευματοειδής αρθρίτις, υπέρταση, σακχαρώδης διαβήτης, AIDS). Τυχόν λήψη φαρμάκων για οποιονδήποτε λόγο, όπως αντιπηκτικά, κορτιζόνη, θα πρέπει να αναφέρεται. Επίσης πρέπει να αναφέρεται τραυματισμός ή προηγηθείσα επέμβαση (ραχιαία ή επισκληρίδιος νάρκωση). 

9. Ποιες είναι οι πιο συχνές εξετάσεις που γίνονται στο πλαίσιο του παρακλινικού και εργαστηριακού ελέγχου για τη διάγνωση της νόσου που βρίσκεται πίσω από την οσφυαλγία; 
Συνήθως ο γιατρός ξεκινά με απλές ακτινογραφίες της οσφυϊκής μοίρας της σπονδυλικής στήλης. Εάν και εφόσον χρειάζεται, και ανάλογα με τη συμπτωματολογία, ο γιατρός μπορεί να ζητήσει αξονική τομογραφία, μαγνητική τομογραφία, σπινθηρογράφημα, ηλεκτρομυογράφημα των κάτω άκρων, αιματολογικές και βιοχημικές εξετάσεις. 

10. Ποια είναι η συνηθέστερη αιτία οσφυαλγίας και ποια είναι η θεραπεία της; 
Η πιο συνηθισμένη μορφή οσφυαλγίας είναι αυτή που προέρχεται από μυϊκή τάση-σπασμό των ραχιαίων ή των ιερονωτιαίων μυών της ράχης. Συνήθως προκαλείται από σήκωμα βάρους -κάποιου μεγάλου αντικειμένου- με λάθος τρόπο, δηλαδή όταν η άρση του βάρους γίνεται με τα πόδια σε ευθεία και τον κορμό να γέρνει προς τα εμπρός, ενώ η μέση (οσφυϊκή περιοχή) βρίσκεται σε πρόσθια κάμψη. Αυτή η στάση σε συνδυασμό με αγύμναστους ραχιαίους μυς της πλάτης προκαλεί υπέρμετρη τάση - θλάση των μυών που έχει συνέπεια μυϊκό σπασμό. Η σωστή στάση για σήκωμα βάρους είναι αυτή με τα γόνατα σε κάμψη και τη μέση σε ευθεία θέση με τη λεκάνη και τον υπόλοιπο κορμό. Το καλό ιστορικό και η κλινική εξέταση εκ μέρους του γιατρού θα διαχωρίσει τους ασθενείς των οποίων η συμπτωματολογία είναι απλώς μυοσκελετικής αιτιολογίας, από αυτούς που υποκρύπτουν μία πιο σοβαρή πάθηση και οι οποίοι θα παραπεμφθούν για παρακλινικό έλεγχο ή και άμεση νοσοκομειακή αντιμετώπιση. Η πρώτη ομάδα στη μεγάλη της πλειονότητα θα ανταποκριθεί σε θεραπεία με απλά παυσίπονα (ασπιρίνη, παρακεταμόλη), δύο τρεις ημέρες ανάπαυση και θερμά επιθέματα (θερμοφόρα, με ζεστό νερό ή ηλεκτρική). Στις πιο έντονες οσφυαλγίες ο γιατρός μπορεί, λαμβάνοντας υπόψη και το ιστορικό του ασθενούς, να συστήσει μη στεροειδή αντιφλεγμονώδη φάρμακα στα οποία ανταποκρίνονται και οι πιο ισχυρές οσφυαλγίες ακόμα και αυτές που προέρχονται από κήλες μεσοσπονδύλιων δίσκων. Η φυσιοθεραπεία σίγουρα έχει θέση στην αντιμετώπιση της οσφυαλγίας. Όταν αυτή γίνεται σωστά, πέραν της ανακούφισης που προσφέρει, χαρίζει στον ασθενή και ένα γενικό αίσθημα ευεξίας. Ο ασθενής το χρειάζεται, γιατί, ιδιαίτερα αν είναι νέος, αισθάνεται ψυχολογική κατάπτωση όταν δεν μπορεί να αθληθεί ή να πάει στη δουλειά του. Η φυσιοθεραπεία που γίνεται είναι διαθερμίες, υπέρηχοι και διαδυναμικά. Οι χειρομαλάξεις και οι ηλεκτρομαλάξεις οσφύος πρέπει να γίνονται αποκλειστικά σε ασθενείς που δεν παρουσιάζουν ριζιτικά και νευρολογικά συμπτώματα. Στους ασθενείς με νευρολογικής φύσης συμπτώματα, τα οποία περιορίζονται σε άλγος και απώλεια αισθητικότητας ή και μικρή μόνο έκπτωση της μυϊκής ισχύος, αν δεν υπάρχει ανταπόκριση στη φαρμακευτική θεραπεία, σε μια τελευταία προσπάθεια να αποφευχθεί το χειρουργείο, μπορούν να γίνουν επισκληρίδιες εγχύσεις. 

11. Έχει θέση στη θεραπεία της οσφυαλγίας η χειρουργική αντιμετώπιση; 
Βεβαίως, όταν υπάρχει απόλυτη ένδειξη. Οι ενδείξεις, πέραν των καταστάσεων που είναι απειλητικές για τη ζωή, είναι όλες οι παθήσεις που προέρχονται από το μυοσκελετικό και μειώνουν το εύρος του νωτιαίου σωλήνα ή προκαλούν πιεστικά φαινόμενα στις μήνιγγες ή στο νωτιαίο μυελό. Η επέμβαση είναι αναγκαία, γιατί αυτές οι παθήσεις έχουν διαρκή πόνο που δεν αντιμετωπίζεται συντηρητικά. Επιπρόσθετα μειώνουν την ικανότητα του ασθενή να βαδίζει, να στέκεται ή ακόμα του διαταράσσουν την αφόδευση, την ούρηση και τη σεξουαλική ικανότητα. Τέτοιες καταστάσεις μπορεί να προκαλέσουν οι κήλες μεσοσπονδύλιων δίσκων, η πρόπτωση του ινώδους δακτυλίου του δίσκου, η σπονδυλόλυση και η σπονδυλολίσθιση. 

12. Υπάρχουν τρόποι να προληφθεί η οσφυαλγία; 
Σίγουρα υπάρχουν. Η καλή φυσική κατάσταση, η γυμναστική ολόκληρου του σώματος και ειδικά οι ασκήσεις ενδυνάμωσης των κοιλιακών, ραχιαίων και ιερονωτιαίων ομάδων μυών είναι απαραίτητες. Αυτές όμως πρέπει να γίνονται όταν το άτομο είναι σε πλήρη υγεία και όχι κατά τη διάρκεια ή αμέσως μετά την κρίση οσφυαλγίας, γιατί υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος να χειροτερέψει ή να υποτροπιάσει. Αλλοι τρόποι πρόληψης της οσφυαλγίας είναι η αποφυγή αύξησης του σωματικού βάρους και το σήκωμα αντικειμένων με σωστό τρόπο (γόνατα σε κάμψη και με ίσιο τον κορμό). Η τοποθέτηση μικρού μαξιλαριού στη μέση, όταν πρόκειται κάποιος να οδηγήσει για πολλές ώρες, είναι επίσης βοηθητική. Η ξεκούραση και ο ύπνος είναι πολύ σημαντικό να γίνονται με το σωστό τρόπο. Αυτός είναι σε κρεβάτι με σκληρό σταθερό σκελετό (ξύλα και όχι ελάσματα), όπως και \"σκληρό\" ορθοπεδικό στρώμα. 


http://health.in.gr/Article.asp?ArticleId=18778&amp;CurrentTopId=18661 &amp;IssueTitle=%CD%EF%F3%DE%EC%E1%F4%E1

----------


## Χάιντι

ΤΙ ΠΡΟΚΑΛΕΙ ΠΟΝΟ ΣΤΗ ΜΕΣΗ 



Ο πόνος στη μέση (οσφυαλγία), μας ειδοποιεί πως η μέση μας δεν λειτουργεί κανονικά. Συχνά ο πόνος αυτός εξελίσσεται σταδιακά ή κατά κρίσεις χωρίς γνωστά αίτια. Συνήθως ο πόνος στη Σ.Σ. εντοπίζετε στα πιο ευκίνητα μέρη της, στον αυχένα (αυχενικό σύνδρομο) και χαμηλά στη μέση (οστά), (οσφυαλγία-ισχιαλγία). 

Μπορεί γι\' αυτά να ευθύνονται: 

1.Διάσταση στους μαλακούς ιστούς (μύες-τένοντες- σύνδεσμοι). Όλοι οι μύες, οι σύνδεσμοι και οι σπονδυλικές αρθρώσεις μπορούν να τραυματιστούν αν η σπονδυλική στήλη υποστεί απότομες ή παρατεταμένες τάσεις ή πιέσεις. 
Ένα ξαφνικό τίναγμα, μια ασυντόνιστη κίνηση ή λανθασμένος τρόπος σηκώματος κάποιου βάρους μπορούν να προκαλέσουν οξύ τραυματισμό της μέσης. 
2.Επίσης η κακή στάση του σώματος και οι αδύνατοι (αγύμναστοι) μύες της Σ.Σ., μπορεί να είναι η αιτία της οσφυαλγίας εξαιτίας της μη κανονικής πίεσης που υφίστανται οι σύνδεσμοι που στηρίζουν τους σπονδύλους. 
3.Η εκφύλιση (φθορά) του μεσοσπονδύλιου δίσκου. Οι δακτύλιοι των ανθεκτικών ινών του δίσκου σιγά-σιγά φθείρονται και αδυνατίζουν με αποτέλεσμα ο δίσκος να γίνεται πιο λεπτός, κυρίως στην περιφέρειά του. 
Μπορεί ακόμα να δημιουργηθεί μια επιμήκης σχισμή από το κέντρο του δίσκου προς τα πίσω και μέσα απ\' αυτή το μαλακό περιεχόμενο του πυρήνα να βγει προς τα πίσω και να πιέζει κάποιο νεύρο με αποτέλεσμα να προκαλεί έντονο πόνο. 
4.Αρθρίτιδα. Όπως όλες οι αρθρώσεις στο σώμα και οι σπονδυλικές αρθρώσεις μπορεί να προσβληθούν από αρθρίτιδα (πιο συχνά οστεοαρθρίτιδα). Μαζί με την καταστροφή του χόνδρου των αρθρώσεων και την φλεγμονή της άρθρωσης, δημιουργούνται οστικές προεξοχές (οστεόφυτα ή άλατα), στα μέρη που ο δίσκος συνδέεται με τον σπόνδυλο. Ο συνδυασμός αυτής της φθοράς του δίσκου και της οστεοαρθρίτιδας των σπονδυλικών αρθρώσεων αποκαλείται συνήθως αυχενική ή οσφυϊκή σπονδυλοαρθροπάθεια. 
5.Ισχιαλγία. Είναι πόνος στη διαδρομή του ισχιακού νεύρου. Το νεύρο αυτό βγαίνει ανάμεσα από τους δύο τελευταίους σπονδύλους και διαμέσου του γλουτού, του μηρού και της κνήμης φτάνει μέχρι τα δάκτυλα του ποδιού. Αν ερεθιστεί η Σ.Σ. από κάποιο προεξέχοντα δίσκο (δισκοκήλη-δισκοπάθεια) ή μια φλογισμένη άρθρωση, προκαλείται έντονος πόνος που μπορεί να φτάσει μέχρι τα δάκτυλα. 
6.Οστεοπόρωση. Η ελάττωση της οστικής μάζας στους σπονδύλους, τους κάνει αδύνατους και εύθρυπτους με αποτέλεσμα με μια μικρή αιτία να σπάζουν (να καθιζάνουν), προκαλώντας έντονο πόνο. Αυτή είναι η πιο συχνή αιτία πόνου στη Σ.Σ. στα ηλικιωμένα άτομα (άνω των 60 ετών). 
7.Συναισθηματικό (ψυχικό) στρες. Ο αυξημένος μυϊκός σπασμός στους μυς της Σ.Σ. αυξάνει ένα πρόβλημα της μέσης που προϋπάρχει. Παρατεταμένος μυϊκός σπασμός καταλήγει σε μυϊκές ανισορροπίες και ανόμοια κατανομή των πιέσεων της Σ.Σ. Ο πόνος μπορεί να γίνει χρήσιμος οδηγός για την αναγνώριση της μεγάλης πίεσης που δέχονται οι διάφορες δομές της Σ.Σ. Αλλάζοντας τις συνήθειες σας μπορείτε να μειώσετε την πίεση στη μέση και σταδιακά να βελτιώσετε την λειτουργία της, ώστε να εργάζεστε πιο αποτελεσματικά και με λιγότερο πόνο. 

http://osfyalgia.blogspot.com/

----------


## Χάιντι

Αυχένας, η «κολόνα» της κεφαλής μας 
Ο αυχένας, το πρώτο τμήμα της σπον*δυλικής μας στήλης, είναι ένα νευραλγικό σημείο του ανθρώπινου σώματος, καθώς ευθύνεται για πολλές λειτουργίες: ›Συνδέεται με τη βάση του κρανίου και στηρίζει το κεφάλι. ›Οι μεσο*σπονδύλιοι δίσκοι του αυχένα απορροφούν τους κραδασμούς από το περπάτημα. ›Τα νωτιαία νεύρα που διέρχονται από τον αυχένα ευθύνονται για την κινητικότητα και την αισθητικότητα των άνω άκρων. ›Στα οστά του αυχένα, υπάρχουν σύνδεσμοι και μύες που σταθεροποιούν τη σπονδυλική στήλη και βοηθούν στην κινητικότητά της. ›Ακόμη, από την αυχενική μοίρα περνούν δύο αρτηρίες που είναι υπεύθυνες για την αιμάτωση της πίσω πλευράς του εγκεφάλου. 

Τα 5 κακά της μοίρας μας! 

Βελτιώστε την ποιότητα ζωής σας και απαλλαχτείτε από τον πόνο περιορίζοντας ή, ακόμη καλύτερα, δίνοντας τέλος σε ορισμένες κακές συνήθειες. Συγκεκριμένα, αποφεύγετε να:
› Δουλεύετε στον υπολογιστή με το κεφάλι σκυφτό ή με τον κορμό σας στραμμένο στο πλάι.
› Στηρίζετε πολλή ώρα το κεφάλι σας με τα χέρια. 
› Συγκρατείτε για πολλή ώρα με τον ώμο σας το τηλέφωνο στο αυτί σας την ώρα που μιλάτε.
› Παρακολουθείτε τηλεόραση ξαπλωμένοι σε ψηλό μαξιλάρι. 
› «Χτυπά» πάνω σας το κλιματιστικό. 

Τι μπορεί να ευθύνεται για τον πόνο 
Μυϊκές συσπάσεις : Οφείλονται είτε σε κακή στάση του σώματος είτε σε έλλειψη γυμναστικής είτε σε απότομη αλλαγή θερμοκρασίας (ψύξη). 
Μυϊκή καταπόνηση: Κοινώς, ταλαιπωρείτε παρατεταμένα τον αυχένα σας, επειδή οδηγείτε, εργάζεστε στο γραφείο ή περνάτε πολλές ώρες μπρο*στά στον ηλεκτρονικό υπολογιστή.
Άγχος: Εκδηλώνεται με μυϊκούς σπασμούς, οι οποίοι προκαλούν πόνο στο μέτωπο και στον αυχένα, τη λεγόμενη κεφαλαλγία τάσεως.
Φλεγμονές των νεύρων: Οφείλονται στην παρουσία οστεόφυτων (άλατα) ή σε κήλη μεσοσπονδυλίου δίσκου. 
Τραυματισμοί: Λόγου χάρη, μετά από πτώσεις ή τροχαίο ατύχημα. 
Εκφυλιστική σπονδυλοαρθρίτιδα: Πρόκειται για προοδευτική φθορά στα οστά του αυχένα, που εμφανίζεται με την πάροδο της ηλικίας και μπορεί να οφείλεται σε δισκοπάθεια, κήλη μεσοσπονδυλίου δίσκου ή οστεοαρθρίτιδα. 
Μηνιγγίτιδα, ρευματοειδής αρθρί*τιδα: Τα προβλήματα στην περιο*χή του αυχένα μπορεί να οφείλονται και σε σοβαρές παθήσεις, είναι όμως σπανιότερα. 

Πότε να πάω στο γιατρό; 
Όταν ο πόνος «επιμένει», επιδεινώνεται ή όταν συνοδεύεται από ένα ή περισσότερα από τα παρακάτω συμπτώματα: 
● Διάχυτο μούδιασμα στα χέρια ή στα δάχτυλα. 
● Μυϊκή αδυναμία στα χέρια ή στα πόδια.
● Δυσκολία να κάνετε απλές κινήσεις, όπως να κρατήσετε κάποιο αντικείμενο στα χέρια σας.
● Ζαλάδες, ιλίγγους, λιποθυμίες.
● Δυσκολία στην αφόδευση ή την ούρηση.
● Στυτική δυσλειτουργία.
● Πυρετός. 

Πώς γίνεται η διάγνωση; 
Ένα λεπτομερές ιστορικό και μια κλινική εξέταση αυχένα, κορμού, χεριών, ποδιών είναι αρκετά, προκειμένου να εντοπιστεί το ακριβές σημείο του πόνου, το είδος του και η αιτία που τον προκαλεί. Αλλιώς θα πρέπει να *κάνετε ορισμένες απεικονιστικές εξετάσεις:
Απλές ή δυναμικές ακτινογρα*φίες, αν υπάρχουν ενδείξεις για προβλήματα στις αρθρώσεις του αυχένα. 
Αξονική ή μαγνητική τομογραφία, εφόσον το κρίνει απαραίτητο ο γιατρός, επειδή δίνουν καλύτερη εικόνα, καθώς απεικονίζουν και τα μαλακά μόρια της περιοχής. 
Ηλεκτρομυογράφημα άνω και κάτω άκρων, εάν υπάρχει νευρολογικό πρόβλημα. 
Τriplex σπονδυλοβασικής αγγείων και καρωτίδων , όταν υπάρχουν συμπτώματα που υποδηλώνουν ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα αγγειακής αιτιολο*γίας στο κεντρικό νευρικό σύστημα. 

Ποια είναι η κατάλληλη θεραπεία; 
Όταν το πρόβλημα είναι οξύ, πρέπει να ακινητοποιείται ο αυχένας με ένα ειδικό κολάρο και να ακολουθείται φαρμακευτική αγωγή με μυοχαλαρωτι*κά ή αντιφλεγμονώδη, πάντοτε σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες του γιατρού. *Πολύ αποτελεσματική είναι και η αναλγητική φυσικοθεραπεία, αρκεί να γίνεται από έμπειρο φυσικοθεραπευτή. 
Προσοχή! Το κολάρο θα πρέπει να το φοράτε για όσο χρονικό διάστημα κρίνει απαραίτητο ο γιατρός σας. Με την τοποθέτησή του, ακινητοποιούνται οι μύες της περιοχής, με αποτέλεσμα να σταματούν οι μυϊκοί σπασμοί. Αν, όμως, περάσει η οξεία φάση και εξακολουθείτε να το φοράτε, υπάρχει κίνδυνος να ατροφήσουν οι μύες που στηρίζουν το κεφάλι. 
● Αποφύγετε τη χειροπρακτική για να ανακουφιστείτε από τον πόνο, καθώς η περιοχή του αυχένα είναι ιδιαίτερα ευαίσθητη και μια λανθασμένη μυϊκή πίεση μπορεί να προκαλέσει ακόμη και παράλυση. 

Στην αιχμή της επιστημονικής έρευνας: 
Η σημασία της άσκησης 
Σύμφωνα με τα αποτελέσματα πρόσφατης επιστημονικής έρευνας, που εκπονήθηκε από το δανικό Εθνικό Ερευνητικό Κέντρο για την Υγεία και την Ασφάλεια στο Χώρο Εργασίας και δημοσιεύτηκε στην ιατρική περιο*δική έκδοση «Arthritis Care &amp; Research», οι ειδικές ασκήσεις ενδυνάμωσης των μυών για τον αυχένα και τους ώμους αποτελούν την πλέον αποτελεσματική θεραπεία για γυναίκες που έχουν χρόνιο πόνο στον αυχένα και συγκεκριμένα στον τραπεζο*ειδή μυ, που εκτείνεται κατά μήκος της πλάτης και ξεκινά από τον αυχένα. 

4 απλές ασκήσεις για το σπίτι και το γραφείο... 
Καθίστε με ίσια την πλάτη στο κρεβάτι ή στην καρέκλα του *γραφείου σας και κάντε τις παρακάτω ασκήσεις για 5΄ συνολικά. Τη διάρκεια κάθε άσκησης την καθορίζετε μόνοι σας, ανάλογα με το πόσο σας ανακουφίζει: 
● Στρίψτε δεξιά και αριστερά τον αυχένα σας, αργά και ήπια. Έπειτα, εκτείνετέ τον μπροστά και μετά προς τα πίσω, επίσης πολύ ήπια. 
● Αν νιώθετε πιασμένοι και πονάτε μόνο από τη μία πλευρά, κάμψτε το κεφάλι σας μαλακά προς την αντίθετη κατεύθυνση. 
● Πιάστε τον αυχένα σας με τα δυο σας χέρια και κάμψτε τον ελαφρά μπροστά. Μετά, κάντε μια ελαφριά έκταση προς τα πίσω, με τα χέρια πίσω από τον αυχένα να τον συγκρατούν.
● Τονώστε τους ραχιαίους μυς: Α. Κάντε εκτάσεις με τα χέρια σας προς τα πίσω. Β. Επαναλάβετε, στρέφοντας παράλληλα και τον κορμό σας δεξιά-αριστερά. Γ. Κινήστε τους ώμους σας κυκλικά προς τα εμπρός και μετά προς τα πίσω. Φροντίστε πάντοτε να κάνετε τις ασκήσεις ήπια και χαλαρά. 

... και 2 μικρά μυστικά 
● Δοκιμάστε ένα χαλαρωτικό μασάζ με ειδικό λάδι ή αλοιφή με αντιφλεγμονώδη δράση.
● Για να απολαύσετε τα ευεργετικά οφέλη ενός υδρομασάζ, δεν χρειάζεται να επισκεφτείτε κάποιο πολυτελές Spa. Aπλά, στρέψτε το τηλέφωνο του ντους στον αυχένα σας, περιστρέφοντάς τον χαλαρά δεξιά και αριστερά! 

Ο βελονισμός είναι αποτελεσματικός 
Σύμφωνα με την κ. Μαρία Μπελιβάνη, γιατρό βελονίστρια-ομοιοπαθητικό, ο βελονισμός μπορεί να βοηθήσει αποτελεσματικά και μακροπρόθεσμα στην αντιμετώπιση των προβλημάτων του αυχένα. Την άποψη αυτή επιβεβαιώνει και σειρά επιστημονικών μελετών. Σε νορβηγική έρευνα, που δημοσιεύτηκε πρόσφατα στο επιστημονικό περιοδικό «Pain», αναφέρεται ότι οι εργαζόμενοι σε γραφείο που υποφέρουν από χρόνιους πόνους στην περιοχή του αυχένα και των ώμων και κάνουν βελονισμό, νιώθουν μεγάλη ανακούφιση που διαρκεί μέχρι και 3 χρόνια μετά την ολοκλήρωση της θεραπείας. Οι άνθρωποι που συνήθως δοκιμάζουν το βελονισμό είναι εκείνοι που ακολουθούν φαρμακευτική αγωγή και κάνουν φυσικοθεραπεία, αλλά δεν «βλέπουν» βελτίωση σε ικανοποιητικό βαθμό. Με την εισαγωγή λεπτών βελόνων μίας χρήσης σε συγκεκριμένα σημεία του σώματος (ανώδυνη διαδικασία), απελευθερώνονται από τον οργανισμό ουσίες με παυσίπονη και αντιφλεγμονώδη δράση. Για καλύτερα αποτελέσματα, εφαρμόζεται βελονισμός και στα σημεία μέγιστου πόνου, τα λεγόμενα «trigger points». 



http://www.vita.gr/html/ent/245/ent.7245.asp

----------


## Χάιντι

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι μέχρι τα 40 σου χρόνια μπορείς να \" φτιάξεις\" σώμα και να διορθώσεις τις ατέλειες... δεν είμαι σίγουρη βεβαια.

----------


## Χάιντι

Εγώ όταν βλέπω τηλεόραση ξαπλώνω, σε συνδιασμό με το άγχος και την κληρονομικότητα, γιατί και οι δυο γονεις μου έχουν αυχενικό φοβάμαι να μην πάθω και εγώ.

----------

